# What did you last eat?



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

You can add what you've ate so far today or just what you last ate.

6.30am - Protein Shake

8am - Porridge/Peanut Butter

10am - Chicken Fillet

12.30 - Brown bread sandwich with Coronation Chicken, Lettuce, Tomato and Red Onion, followed by a Topic and washed down with a cup of tea.

Was doing well to I found a Topic in my drawer at work


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Chicken snack thing 6am.

protein shake and 4 milk Choc biscuits


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mars bar and coffee


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Tuna mince pasta


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Footlong chicken tikka from Subway


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

briancfc said:


> You can add what you've ate so far today or just what you last ate.
> 
> 6.30am - Protein Shake
> 
> ...


 8 bbq chicken drumsticks, loads of salad, 200g cream of rice and 4 ginger oat biscuits.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

KFC about an hour ago.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So far I've had:

protein,oats,banana, 2x toast & jam

tuna, pasta, Mayo, sweetcorn

turkey, rice, veg, hot sayce

microwave paella, big bar of chocolate & 3 doughnuts


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

A poor mans kinder egg from Lidl, was put on my desk by one of the admin staff, didn't even have a toy in it.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Meal 1 - 2 apple and blueberry oat so simples and 500ml of whole milk.

Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey and 100g powdered oats

Meal 3 - Gammon, Beetroot and Sweet potato fries.

Another 4 meals to go.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

200g homemade chicken balls with garlic, chillis and red onion
50g spinach
Black coffee

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

chicken breast, white rice, mixed veg


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Protein shake, cuppa. Eggs in a bit, (11am here).


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Black berries an I've got a pork chop in frying pan be ready in about 5 minutes


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

couple of oranges


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

2 cinnamon and raisin bagels with peanut butter.

4 egg omelette (kale, bacon, chilli, spring onion and tomato)

1/2 an avacado.

Too much tea.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

100g of bran flakes, 2 baked pots with cheese and beans, 500ml of tropicana smooth and then 9 cadburys honeycomb fingers...bastards came out of nowhere and i lost myself in them.


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

Porridge, peanut butter, blueberries and a steakburger


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

tuna, rice, wholemeal wrap, hot sauce


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

3 large eggs, bit of butter and an overzealous helping of Tabasco sauce


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

200ml milk, 2 scoops of whey and 2 table spoons of peanut butter and 2 Belvita soft-bakes so far today.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

100g of tuna in olive oil (2x80g cans), one and a half grappoli tomato (roughly 200g)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

briancfc said:


> You can add what you've ate so far today or just what you last ate.
> 
> 6.30am - Protein Shake
> 
> ...


 100g oatmeal, 400g egg whites

120 tuna, 50g mayo, snickerdoodle lenny and larrys so far.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Mars bar and coffee


 winner. best breakfast

So far nothing woke up feeling sick and got heartburn......... feel like my meal before bed did not digest or the fact i have just started orals again means i ALWAYS wake up with feeling fu**ing sick.

hate it


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Last food was last night.

Today two coffees. No food until 14:00 hours.


----------



## Mr Permabulk (Mar 30, 2016)

Banana, Blueberry and protein blended.

125g 0% yogurt with 25g of almonds.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Three toast with peanut butter , beetroot juice vit d

Two chicken breasts

2 beef burgers 50g salad mayo light and cherry tomatoes


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

3 eggs and 2 small toast at 8 am


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Breakfast was chicken breast that I'd fried in Kerrygold butter and chilli sauce with raw red peppers, home made olive mix (olives, lemon juice, olive oil, sundried tomatoes, chopped garlic and Italian herbs) with spinach, lettuce and ACV.

Lunch was a tone of steamed and chopped sprouts with baked salmon, 3 boiled eggs and mustard.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Coming off a long cut and been at home today so eaten well:-

brekkie was 3 medium poached eggs, on 3 bacon medallions. Drizzle of home made (lower fat) hollandaise over the top of each.

snacked on a 250g pot of vanilla quark, 1/2 scoop banana whey and a tbsp reduced sugar strawberry jam.

Just about to flash fry up a hache steak, with sautéed mushroom, onion, garlic and green beans. Will cut the steak open and put the veg in the middle with 1/4 cup mozzarella and finish under the grill for 5 mins of so. Make a veg, steak burger thing.

Pre workout meal will be seafood stirfry. All in one pan: Scallops, Prawns, Cod, 1/2 cup cooked risotto rice, 1/4 tin chopped tomatos, hot Chilli sauce, garlic, seasoning and crushed cashews. Jason Huh style!

Post workout: 1/2 cup dry ground rice, mashed medium banana, scoop banana whey and 100ml whole milk. Bit of Hersheys sugar free syrup on top.

Think the wife has salmon for dinner. Will skip the potatoes and just have veg with it.

Pre bed- no idea yet. Probably just some milk protein 85 and almond milk.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Intermittant fasting.. so far today I have eaten fk all!

unless a multivit and a d3 cap count?


----------



## JamesMichaelJones (Mar 15, 2016)

1st meal: porridge oats made with whole milk, 1 banana, 1 apple and 1 orange

snack: Doritos cheesy crisps

2nd meal: 6 inch steak and cheese melt from subway (ate half hour ago)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Last thing I ate was minced steak, chopped tomatoes and pasta. About 12 o'clock.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Sirloin Steak with four fried eggs and two pints of Abbott Ale.

Lunch sorted!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Just finished half a croissant (I'm cutting!) And a protein shake (to balance dem macros)


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

8am - 4 boiled eggs, green tea, 2 teaspoons of peanut butter.

10am - Banana , almond nuts, green tea and an apple

11am - Whey Protein/Amino Acids shake, some grapes.

2pm - Chicken fillet, broccoli, red onion and carrots.

So far so good.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

superpube said:


> Just finished half a croissant (I'm cutting!) And a protein shake (to balance dem macros)


 did you dunk?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

My last meal was half a chicken (skin off), a handful of olives, 50g of low fat coleslaw and a wholemeal roll.

oh, and a piece of fruit.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Greggs iced donut

before that 400g chicken n rice

before that whey shake

before that cornflakes as ran out of oats for shake

before that @missmartinez


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

2x scoops of banana whey protein with almond milk.

Half a banana.

A chicken breast and two slices of marmite on wholemeal toast.

Two wholemeal beef sandwiches with gherkins, one with melted mozzarella.

Nature Valley honey & nut bars.

Shredded wheat & almond milk.

2340 calories and counting... 195g protein, 182g carbs and 88g of fat.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyboro said:


> did you dunk?


 I did not dunk. Didn't even think of it!

Today i have mostly just eaten most of an Easter Egg that my wife made. And a shake of course, because to do otherwise would make me fat(ter).


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

200g granola cereal with 250ml whole milk

3 wholemeal toast w/peanut butter

1 banana

50g whey shake

250g minced beef, 200g boiled potatoes,vegetables

1 chobani yoghurt

250g minced beef, 200g boiled potatoes, vegetables

1 can salmon, slice of bread

2 flat whites.....so far, one more meal/snack before bed...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

150g chicken breast a 250g sweet potato 60g white rice and 6-7 green olives


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It's Friday so fish(cod) and potatoes and mushy peas(not peas wet).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

500g Cookie Dough icecream


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Breakfast: first test jab + orange and apple + D vitamin + 2x Erase Pro + multivitamin

Lunch: lettuce, onion, beetroot, steak, salad cream

Mid afternoon: protein shake + scoop of peanut butter

Later: another protein shake

Dinner: will be same as lunch but tuna instead of steak. + a protein shake

Throughout day: 5 cups of chocolate with 2 sugars in each.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mitch. said:


> 2 cinnamon and raisin bagels with peanut butter.
> 
> 4 egg omelette (kale, bacon, chilli, spring onion and tomato)
> 
> ...


 You can't have too much tea haha


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

Peppered steak burger.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Salmon and half a slice of toast (dog stole other half)


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

60g protein shake upon waking

2 black coffees

200g lean mince and 75g pasta with chilli and garlic

currently drinking a blue montser and eating a snickers


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Doner kebab

Double cheeseburger

Chips


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

3 Eggs on 2 slices of burgen bread

2 scoops of whey and an orange


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Home made beef chilli and Pitta bread


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

A cock


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

600g chicken and 2 packs of microwave rice


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

Chicken, with mashed broccoli and feta cheese with some olive oil. Tasty.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

cold half tin of beans with a spoon straight out the fridge and chased that with a few handfuls of granola...... i need to go shopping


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

herc said:


> View attachment 133876
> 
> 
> Sweet chilli chicken, mushrooms, onions , peppers on a bed of beansprouts. served with a side of basmati rice and seasonal veg


 japanese?


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

5% steak mince, white potato, brocolli...prep life


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MjSingh92 said:


> japanese?


 Eh? Some pub restaurant near work lad


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

herc said:


> Eh? Some pub restaurant near work lad


 looks like all teriyaki style lool...actually nice!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MjSingh92 said:


> looks like all teriyaki style lool...actually nice!


 That was the healthiest option for me. as I am cutting - but my god it was sooo tasty!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just ate marinated grilled chicken with baked polenta and a fennel and celery salad....mmmm....was very good after a back workout.


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Breakfast - coco pops and skimmed milk

Pre workout - coffee and 2 weight watchers ginger biscuits

Post workout - 150g chicken 150g white rice

:cool2:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Just had my usual homemade chilli for lunch along with an apple ... gains


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Spanish omelette 10 eggs 400g potatoes 1 onion, rocket and toms on top


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

300g of argentinian spiced chicken breast, green beans, carrots and tomatoes :thumbup1:


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Just had...

Mushroom, white wine and parmesan risotto with Cod loins coated in garlic and rosemary breadcrumbs. Tasttyyyyy stuff.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

4 eggs scrambled with skimmed milk, 4 turkey rashers on a toasted brown bagel

protein shake and Brazil nuts

tuna salad Apple banana orange

oats and whey snack bar

gym (legs)

Shake

chicken breast broccoli sprouts sweet corn and gravy

small dish of grapes and strawberry a with 0 fat natural yoghurt

Zma

bed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tango ice pop.


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

Half a roast chicken

sweet potato & salad


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Currently I.F, last meal of 4 today until 12 tomorrow dinnertime.

2 x scoops PHD diet whey (Belgian chocolate)

300g Skyr yogurt with honey

10g Peanut butter

10 almonds.

500 cals


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Load of meat free mince with kidney beans, spices, chopped tomato and cheese.

That veggie life.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------

